# What's your opinion on Droid Life



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to check Droid Life frequently, but here lately it seems like a whining bitch fest. What's your opinion of it. GO!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

We have no interest in drama or bashing other sites.

Thread Closed.


----------

